# Umlaute in Rechtschreibprüfung von OpenOffice

## musv

Moin, 

installiert sind: 

OpenOffice 3.0.1

hunspell-1.2.8

myspell-de-20080915-r1

aspell-0.60-r1

aspell-de-20080915-r1

Das System läuft auf UTF-8 und Unicode

```
LANG=de_DE.UTF-8

LC_CTYPE="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_NUMERIC="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_TIME="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_COLLATE="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_MONETARY="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_MESSAGES="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_PAPER="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_NAME="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_ADDRESS="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_TELEPHONE="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_MEASUREMENT="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_ALL=de_DE.UTF-8
```

Jetzt zum Problem: 

Die Rechtschreibeprüfung funktioniert nicht mit Umlauten in den Wörtern. 

Wort -> richtig

Wörter -> falsch

Ich vermute mal ganz stark, dass das mit UTF-8 zusammenhängt. Hab aber in OpenOffice keine Einstellungsmöglichkeit dazu gefunden.

----------

## Hollowman

USE Flag unicode ist gesetzt?

emerge die spell sachen nochma neu.

Bei mir geht das prima.

Sebastian

----------

## musv

Ok, soweit hätte ich eigentlich auch denken können müssen. 

Hab hunspell und myspell-de nochmal neu gemerged. Jetzt geht's. Danke  :Smile: 

----------

